# WHich is the better TV of the lot?



## rohit0571 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 32" LED TV out of the following. Please suggest me which one is better and why. I will be using the Digi cable set top box and it will be mainly used for seeing TV serials only. Viewing Distance - 4-6 ft.

1. Samsung UA32EH6030R
2. Samsung UA32EH5330R
3. Philips 32PFL6357/V7
4. LG 32LM6200
5. LG 32LM3410 (considering this model as I hv read on the forum that 32" LED 1080p & 720p look same).

My budget is Rs.37000/-


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

For your reference, you will see a difference between the 1080p and the 720p depending on how far you are from the TV -- and this goes for any TV.  Your eyes can only discern a finite amount of small details.  If you are closer to an object, you will see more details.  If you are further away, you will see less.  So depending on how far away you are from the TV, you can definitely see a difference.  

You will need to sit about 1.5 metres away from a 32 inch TV in order to see the differences between 720p and 1080p.  From your stated distance of 4-6 feet, you will be able to see a difference between the two.  The amount of discernible differences, however, is a completely different story, and that is entirely subjective.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## rohit0571 (Nov 19, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> For your reference, you will see a difference between the 1080p and the 720p depending on how far you are from the TV -- and this goes for any TV.  Your eyes can only discern a finite amount of small details.  If you are closer to an object, you will see more details.  If you are further away, you will see less.  So depending on how far away you are from the TV, you can definitely see a difference.
> 
> You will need to sit about 1.5 metres away from a 32 inch TV in order to see the differences between 720p and 1080p.  From your stated distance of 4-6 feet, you will be able to see a difference between the two.  The amount of discernible differences, however, is a completely different story, and that is entirely subjective.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



As told the max. budget is 37000 and the online price of LG 32"6200 is 41800 on flipkart.  Can I get it cheaper than this.....?  If not, then which is the second option....in my budget

LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## rohit0571 (Nov 19, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> For your reference, you will see a difference between the 1080p and the 720p depending on how far you are from the TV -- and this goes for any TV.  Your eyes can only discern a finite amount of small details.  If you are closer to an object, you will see more details.  If you are further away, you will see less.  So depending on how far away you are from the TV, you can definitely see a difference.
> 
> You will need to sit about 1.5 metres away from a 32 inch TV in order to see the differences between 720p and 1080p.  From your stated distance of 4-6 feet, you will be able to see a difference between the two.  The amount of discernible differences, however, is a completely different story, and that is entirely subjective.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



As told the max. budget is 37000 and the online price of LG 32"6200 is 41800 on flipkart.  Can I get it cheaper than this.....?  If not, then which is the second option....in my budget

LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Secondly pls also see this:

Smart LED TVs justify their price tags - Business Today - Business News


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

32EH5330 is not worth and considering its price tag its not recommended.
EH6030 is a good option if you want 3D option in your LED TV in a low budget.
Look for LG tvs only if you want a 3D TV.
Philips is not such a good option.Otherwise it is upto you.
Now if you take my recommendation then I would highly recommend you to buy Samsung 32ES5600, there was schem till 18th from samsung in which they were offering a skype camera, wi-fi dongle, 51 movies pack and a airtel dth connection at a price tag of 39k, after bargaining I was getting the same for 36.5k.
Now I don't know whether the scheme is still there or not, you need to check and enquire the same in a showroom near you.


----------



## rohit0571 (Nov 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 32EH5330 is not worth and considering its price tag its not recommended.
> EH6030 is a good option if you want 3D option in your LED TV in a low budget.
> Look for LG tvs only if you want a 3D TV.
> Philips is not such a good option.Otherwise it is upto you.
> ...



THis is surely a good TV but I will not be using the TV for viewing internet so waste of money for me.

Else just suggest me a good Full HD LED without net or 3D.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 20, 2012)

Philips PFL6357/PFL6577 simply blows away Samsung 32eh5000 and Sony 32ex330 model both in sound and PQ.
Sound is very impressive when compared to eh5000 and ex330.
PQ, colors pops out really well. The dept and real colors has a different feel on philips panel.
I've compared these models side by side and changed the settings and all too...
Also Philips is giving 3 years warranty which is a done deal 
I bought PFL 6577 few days ago at 32K from local store for my dad and im satisfied.


----------



## rohit0571 (Nov 20, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Philips PFL6357/PFL6577 simply blows away Samsung 32eh5000 and Sony 32ex330 model both in sound and PQ.
> Sound is very impressive when compared to eh5000 and ex330.
> PQ, colors pops out really well. The dept and real colors has a different feel on philips panel.
> I've compared these models side by side and changed the settings and all too...
> ...



*I have viewed the 6577 online and found that it is good by has only 20w speakers, got too big bezel and it is nearly 30K.  Then I also viewed samsung EH6030 it is costing nearly 36000/- & has all the above features & it is a 3D tv.*

Philips 32PFL6577 32" Full HD DDB LED Television - DDBs - Televisions & D2H

*tech2.in.com/forum/great-deals-off...d-led-32eh6030-special-price-rs-37-000-a.html


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

rohit0571 said:


> THis is surely a good TV but I will not be using the TV for viewing internet so waste of money for me.
> 
> Else just suggest me a good Full HD LED without net or 3D.



Don't just think that it has got internet feature and all.The panel it has is the best one in any of the samsung TV.And apart from that it has good connectivity options as well, and considering its price(which was quoted to me 36.5k after bargaining) it is the best deal.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 21, 2012)

@rohit

please dont go for 3D mate atleast in 32incher...
*crap*


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @rohit
> 
> please dont go for 3D mate atleast in 32incher...
> *crap*



Well, if you're going to play games in 3D with the TV only a few feet from your face....  I would say it's definitely worth it.  But if you're going to sitting more than just a couple of feet from the 32 inch TV, then yes I would say that the 3D effects will not be as prominent.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 21, 2012)

Get the Philips model.
Samsung EH6030 PQ is not good at all.

And yes, agree with LGWRman. If you want 3D extend budget slightly and get a LG cinema 3D 32 incher lm6410


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

@randomuser111.. Geez.. Its the first time i've ever seen u recommend a tv other than sony..


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL! 

I have recommended non sony TVs earlier too


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2012)

+1 for Philips 32PFL6357/V7.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have recommended non sony TVs earlier too




It seems I've missed those posts of yours!


----------



## rockfella (Nov 5, 2013)

Any non3d/internet tv available these days in phillips?


Minion said:


> +1 for Philips 32PFL6357/V7.


----------

